# [KDE] Pas d'effet 3D au démarrage

## Picani

Bonsoir.

Au démarrage de KDE, les effets 3D sont désactivés. Lorsque je vais dans le centre de contrôle, il me dit que l'affichage composite a été désactivé par une autre application (sans dire laquelle). Lorsque je clique une première fois pour les réactivés, j'obtiens une notification qui me redit la même chose, et la deuxième fois, ils s'activent et marchent nickel jusqu'à l'arrêt de l'ordi.

J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour qu'ils s'activent bien au démarrage ces effets 3D.

Ma carte est une ATI Mobility RadeonHD 5730, et j'utilise les drivers proprio (et ouai ...) du paquet ati-drivers-10.5.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut,

As tu regardé tes log xorg ?

Post ton xorg.conf

----------

## Picani

Alors mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "blank time"  "5"  # L'écran devient noir après 5 minutes. (Mais il n'est pas vraiment arrêté.)

   Option  "standby time"  "10"  # Met l'écran en pause après 10 minutes (utilise DPMS).

   Option  "suspend time"  "20"  # Suspend l'écran après 20 minutes.

   Option  "off time"  "30"  # Extinction complète après 30 minutes.

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard"

   driver   "kbd"

   Option   "Xkb_layout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Et cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE :

```
 

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Et cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW :

```

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

```

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Essai de renommer ton xorg.conf en xorg.conf.old si tu utilise hal.

Hal fera le nécessaire et essai comme cela.

----------

## Picani

Alors lorsque je renomme xorg.conf, la page "Bureau" du centre de contrôle de KDE (où j'active les effets de bureau) et inacessible et me plante le centre de contrôle systématiquement. Donc je l'ai remis, et j'ai remarqué que j'ai une petite bulle juste au dessus du bouton pr activer les effets qui me dis que "L'affichage composite n'est pas pris en charge sur votre système."

Une idée ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
eselect opengl list

eselect opengl set ati
```

Ajoute ds ton xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Redémarre X

Pour vérifier que tu as le support 3D d'activé:

```
emerge -av mesa-progs

glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

( tu dois avoir ce résultat)

```

Je n'utilise plus les pilotes ati, tu peux faire des recherches sur le forum anglais, google ... Tu peux aussi utiliser les pilote libre radeon qui apporte un support coorect de la 3D ...

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

```

Car si mon souvenir est bon, tu dois activer le use flag xcomposite dans ton /etc/make.conf.

Si tu l'as pas présentement, ajoute le et post ceci :

```

# emerge -auDNv world

ou avec portage 2.x

# emerge -auDNv @system @world

```

----------

## Picani

La 3D marche, comme les effets de bureau, j'avais déjà fait ces manips. Le problème c'est que ces effets ne se lancent pas au démarrage de KDE, je dois les lancer en faisant Centre de contrôle de KDE -> Bureau -> Réactiver l'affichage composite. Et à chaque fois, à coté du bouton Réactiver l'affichage composite, j'ai une petite bulle bleue qui me dit que l'affichage composite n'est pas prit en charge, et une petite bulle rouge qui me dit que l'affichage a été désactivé par une autre application.

Mais j'ai quand même refait les manips et sa a rien changé.

----------

## KeNNys

As tu essayer avec les pilotes radeon ?

tu peux envoyer ton xorg.0.log ?

----------

## Picani

Sa ne marche pas avec le pilote radeon, ma carte n'est pas supportée.

Et mon Xorg.0.log :

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-sylvain-edition x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux portable-sylvain 2.6.34-gentoo-sylvain-edition #2 SMP Sun May 23 01:20:43 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 23 May 2010  06:16:07PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 15 21:13:11 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "5"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c15e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68c0:1043:1c22 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.73.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.73.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.73.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.732                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May  4 2010 21:16:34

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7e1a70

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5700 Series" (Chipset = 0x68c0)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x1c22)

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0020000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000d000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.15

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MADISON

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x40000000)

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 40.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 524d  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2009  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 20

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.340 greenY: 0.590

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.080   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  353 x 198 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) fglrx(0):  160AT06-A01

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca34d5200000000

(II) fglrx(0):    00130103802314780ac0a59e57579726

(II) fglrx(0):    14505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):    010101010101411c56a0500016303020

(II) fglrx(0):    250061c6100000190000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0):    00000000001eb4027400000000fe0053

(II) fglrx(0):    414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):    00313630415430362d4130310a20009e

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5700 Series has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f78e022a000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.73.3

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May  4 2010

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.34-gentoo-sylvain-edition

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Display width adjusted to to 1664 due to alignment constraints

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010a8000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1664,2624)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1664,1664) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1664 x 960

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement

   Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(II) fglrx(0): 'LVDS LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 252

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events

(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys

(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

(II) fglrx(0): Preparing normal LeaveVT...

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.

(II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.

(II) fglrx(0): Preparing normal EnterVT...

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Hot-plug event occurs on device: 1:0:0 

```

----------

## KeNNys

Ce que je trouve etrange c'est ces ligne

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
> 
> (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
> 
> (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C0) found
> ...

 

C'est du PCI express  j'imagine ou de l'AGP ?

----------

## Picani

```
# lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c0

```

C'est PCI.

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

j'ai trouve cela sur un forum peut etre une piste :

 *Quote:*   

> Les drivers utilisent la librairie partagée libstdc++.so.5...
> 
> La LFS 6.1 fournit gcc 3.4.3 qui lui meme fournit la libstdcc++.so.6...
> 
> Pas la peine de faire un symlink de la 6 vers la 5 ca marche pas, faut recompiler une lib standard c++ qui fournit la libraire partagée libstdc++.so.5. 

 

----------

## Picani

Ok merci, je vais creuser un peu mais j'ai pas vraiment d'espoir ...

----------

